# velina



## cárabo

Hola a todos!
¿Cómo puedo "veline" en español? Me refiero a las chicas "veline", no al papel. Y me gustaría que no sonara mal.
Gracias


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhmmm...
creo que _veline _no se puede traducir muy bien. 
Puedes decir soubrette (a la francés) o showgirl (a la inglés), pero no sé si en España se usan.
He encontrado _*corista *_como traducción de showgirl, pero no creo que sea una buena traducción porque las _veline _solo bailan un rato, y no cantan ni hablan!


----------



## Maelstrøm

Hola! Creo que si logro entender lo que es veline podría ser *bailarina. *Esta palabra (por lo menos en Argentina) se usa para cualquier tipo de baile, no solamente para las bailarinas de ballet.  

Creo que corista tiene que ver específicamente con cantar o lo corroboré en la Real Academia Española, y dice: 
1. Persona que canta en un coro, en especial de ópera o zarzuela.
2. Mujer que canta y baila en el coro de las revistas musicales y espectáculos similares.

Espero les sea útil, ya que no sé si entendí el espíritu de la palabra veline.

Carol


----------



## cárabo

Quiero expresar que a los chicos (a los de mi texto al menos) les gustan las "veline", algo así como "chicas de portada" o "celebrities", no como profesión y *corista* me suena un poco anticuado...
Si se os ocurre algo "moderno" os lo agradeceré.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

El concepto de "velina" del que estamos tratando nació hace unos años en un programa italiano de televisión. 
La palabra "velina" se utilizaba en el mundo del periodismo para indicar las hojas (de "carta velina" o sea, papel muy finito, papel pinocho) que se utilizaban para pasar las noticias de una sección a otra de las redacciones de los periódicos o de los telediarios.
Las chicas del programa en cuestión eran dos "bailarinas" que entran al plató del programa trayendo la "última noticia" y marcándose un bailecito encima de la mesa donde se sientan los conductores del programa.
Ahora se llama velina a cualquier chica que aparece en un programa y basicamente está ahi de decorado o poco más, en España hace unos años se llamaban azafatas (como las del Un Dos Tres), no sé si se sigue utilizando ni si se entiende en otros paises...


----------



## cla71

Brava Giulia, lo hai spiegato benissimo anche se secondo me il termine "*azafata*" non corrisponde esattamente alla "*velina*". La "azafata" di solito porta buste, estrae numeri del lotto, ecc., ma non balla. Forse sarebbe meglio tradurre "*bailarinas*".


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, no es lo mismo una azafata del 123 que una velina pero le veline tampoco son bailarinas en el sentido estricto del término (ni siquiera si sacamos el término "bailarina" de su contexto "artístico") son chicas guapas cuya función en un programa es lo que hace una azafata (o por lo menos asi empezó, es que no veo el programa...) y además bailan encima de una mesa, pero vamos sería una azafata bailoteante o azafata go-go no sé, no se me ocurre nada mejor


----------



## cárabo

Gracias a todos. ¿Una "chica de calendario" o "chica de revista" puede servir? Es decir: A los chicos les gustan las "chicas de las revistas".


----------



## sabrinita85

cárabo said:


> Gracias a todos. ¿Una "chica de calendario" o "chica de revista" puede servir? Es decir: A los chicos les gustan las "chicas de las revistas".


Creo que sí. 
Eso hacen: calendarios y aparecer en las revistas.


----------



## cla71

Es verdad, ¡la "velina" en algún momento de su vida suele aparecer en un calendario!


----------



## Najwa83

Sólo esto 



sabrinita85 said:


> Uhmmm...
> creo que _veline _no se puede traducir muy bien.
> Puedes decir soubrette (a la francesa) o showgirl (a la inglesa), pero no sé si en España se usan.
> He encontrado _*corista *_como traducción de showgirl, pero no creo que sea una buena traducción porque las _veline _solo bailan un rato, y no cantan ni hablan!


----------



## sabrinita85

Najwa83 said:


> Sólo esto




Muchas gracias Naj!


----------



## claudine2006

Giulia da Urbino said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, no es lo mismo una azafata del 123 que una velina pero le veline tampoco son bailarinas en el sentido estricto del término (ni siquiera si sacamos el término "bailarina" de su contexto "artístico") son chicas guapas cuya función en un programa es lo que hace una azafata (o por lo menos asi empezó, es que no veo el programa...) y además bailan encima de una mesa, pero vamos sería una *azafata bailoteante* o azafata go-go no sé, no se me ocurre nada mejor


¡Me encanta esta expresión! 
Es que bailarinas no son, simplemente son guapas, tratan de bailar y no hablan.


----------



## coliman

*H*ola, como se traduce esta frase?
*fare la velina*
*G*racias.



> No se tolera el uso de lenguaje tipo chat o SMS, a menos que sea el tema de discusión del hilo. Los miembros del foro deben esforzarse para escribir respetando las reglas de ortografía del idioma, lo que incluye el uso correcto de mayúsculas, acentos, signos de interrogación y exclamación tanto de apertura como de cierre.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mí me chocó mucho el término la primera vez que lo oí. Entiendo, por el hilo que nos facilita Traduttrice, que en español puede traducirse de una forma u otra según el contexto. Yo creo que las azafatas de los programas tipo "123", por ejemplo, serían _veline_.

Que me corrijan los italianos, pero creo que a su vez se trata de chicas con un cierto protagonismo; es decir, no son las típicas que aparecen como "bultos" en programas, fotos, etc., sino que el público les conoce el nombre y apellido.


----------



## Neuromante

Traductora:

No soy italiano, pero leí hace unos años en una entrevista, creo que a los creadores de _Striscia la notizia_ que ¿"inventaron"? el término y el concepto que es exactamente como tú indicas. Algo más, pero poco, que las chicas florero de los concursos televisivos, justo las azafatas del 1,2,3


----------



## coliman

¡Gracias a todos!


----------

